# goblin valley, little wildhorse bell canyon loop trip



## Riden (Jun 16, 2011)

my buddy an i head out to gv last week to check out the valley of goblins as well as hittin up the little wildhorse bell canyon loop ... was an epic time a little on the hot side but nothin huggin some shade couldnt take care of ... had a freakin blast and cant wait to get back down south soon!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had a great time. Looks like a neat rocky area to dink around in...


----------



## Riden (Jun 16, 2011)

It was a great time for sure ... The little wild horse bell canyon loop is 8 miles of amazing ... Deff wanna do the loop in the morning due to the insane heat mid day down there .... But I deff recommend it!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

that place is awesome!!! i took a group of troubled youth through there about 5 years ago and we had a blast. the repels were cool and those tight canyons were amazing. but after i watched 127 hours, it gave a little different perspective on that kind of fun! glad you guys had a good time


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice! One of the coolest places on Earth.


----------



## Riden (Jun 16, 2011)

Most deff LOAH!


----------

